# PRL - Province Resources



## System (28 December 2012)

Sirocco Energy Ltd. (SCY) was formerly known as Agri Energy Limited (AAE).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the AAE thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8985


----------



## System (19 February 2016)

On February 19th, 2016, Sirocco Energy Limited (SCY) changed its name and ASX code to Assemblebay Limited (ASY).


----------



## Telamelo (6 May 2016)

*Re: ASY - Assemblebay Limited  *cashed up & shopping for acquisition*

from 14/12/15  ASY prospectus (has $3.3M cash and 205M shares on issue):  "The company will also seek out and evaluate potential acquisitions that complement AssembleBay and explore further strategic business opportunities with a focus on the technology industry, including application software, communication software, software as a service (SaaS) and social networking services, with the intention of creating additional value for shareholders"

Please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (8 May 2016)

*Re: ASY - Assemblebay Limited  *cashed up & shopping for acquisition*



Telamelo said:


> from 14/12/15  ASY prospectus (has $3.3M cash and 205M shares on issue):  "The company will also seek out and evaluate potential acquisitions that complement AssembleBay and explore further strategic business opportunities with a focus on the technology industry, including application software, communication software, software as a service (SaaS) and social networking services, with the intention of creating additional value for shareholders"
> 
> Please dyor as always
> 
> Cheers tela




ASY analysis  (shows how undervalued this really is compared to the likes of CR8, OOK etc. imo)
- 237,982,218 shares
- 52,000,000 options
- 320,092,289 total

Market Cap @ 2.3c: $7,362,123

Cash: $3,305,000 (29/04)
Options Cash: $1,040,000

Enterprise Value: $3,017,123 

DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## So_Cynical (8 May 2016)

If you're wondering WTH Assemblebay is - The world's first assembly services marketplace...

http://www.assemblebay.com.au/

Post an assembly job and or offer your services...you get the picture.

Ill pass.


----------



## Telamelo (9 May 2016)

ASY  +8.7%  (undervalued $3.3M cashed up shell @ 0.025c) ..... hinted  'shopping around for a value enhancing acquisition' soon ..........   please dyor  

22 buyers for 5,708,744 units  vs  only 3 sellers for 604,699 units

Cheers tela


----------



## System (2 November 2018)

On November 1st, 2018, AssembleBay Limited (ASY) changed its name and ASX code to ScandiVanadium Ltd (SVD).


----------



## Ann (2 November 2018)

Gosh, so may different reinarnations

ASSEMBLEBAY LIMITED 19/02/2016  (now they have reincarnated to ScandiVanadium Limited)
SIROCCO ENERGY LTD 20/12/2012 to 19/02/2016
AGRI ENERGY LIMITED 25/01/2007 to 20/12/2012
AUSTRALIAN ETHANOL LIMITED 07/12/2004 to 25/01/2007
INDCOR LIMITED 23/05/2001 to 07/12/2004
CREST MAGNESIUM NL 28/08/1998 to 23/05/2001
CREST RESOURCES AUSTRALIA NL 28/08/1998


----------



## System (6 August 2020)

SVD gears up for maiden WA gold drilling program


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

Ann said:


> Gosh, so may different reinarnations
> ASSEMBLEBAY LIMITED 19/02/2016  (now to *ScandiVanadium *Limited)
> SIROCCO ENERGY LTD 20/12/2012 to 19/02/2016
> AGRI ENERGY LIMITED 25/01/2007 to 20/12/2012
> ...



and if they are now looking for WA gold, likely to change again?!


----------



## System (11 November 2020)

On November 11th, 2020, ScandiVanadium Limited (SVD) changed its name and ASX code to Province Resources Limited (PRL).


----------



## greggles (17 February 2021)

Province Resources shareholders are no doubt feeling a little chirpier this morning after the company announced that it has entered into a conditional agreement to acquire all of the shares in Ozexco Pty Ltd which holds seven exploration licence applications in the Gascoyne Region of Western Australia that are considered to be prospective for salt, potash and mineral sands, together with potentially being suitable for developing a renewable green hydrogen project.

This company has been going nowhere for a long time, and has changed its name no less than four times in the last ten years, but finally it look like they *may* actually be going places if this deal pans out for them.

Here's the details:







The capital raising requires the issue of a lot of shares of differing types:


$750,000, to be satisfied through the issue of 50,000,000 fully paid ordinary shares at a deemed issue price of $0.015 each to the shareholders of Ozexco


an  aggregate  of  50,000,000  Performance  Shares  in  three  (3)  tranches  to  the  Vendors,  the  conversion of which into ordinary shares is subject to and conditional upon the following events occurring (in broad terms), within the time limits set out below:


Class A Performance Shares –   16,666,66

Upon the Company announcing to ASX completion of a positive scoping study in relation to  the  Projects,  to  the  reasonable  satisfaction  of  the  Independent  Directors  of  the  Company, as evidenced by a decision  to  proceed  a  prefeasibility  study  on  the  project,  within 18 months of the date of issue of the Class A Performance Shares.


Class B Performance Shares –   16,666,66

Upon  the  Company  announcing  to  ASX  completion  of  a  positive  preliminary  feasibility study  in  relation  to  the  Projects  (PFS)  which  demonstrates  a  net  present  value  for  the  Projects  of  at  least  $500  million  or  with  an  internal  rate  of  return  of  at  least  25%  (in  each  case  using  a  10%  discount  rate),  within  30  months  of  the  date  of  issue  of  the  Class  B  Performance Shares.


Class C Performance Shares –   16,666,667

Upon the Company announcing that it has:

1. secured an offtake partner for a minimum of 30% of production proposed under the PFS; or
2. outright sale of the Projects for a value of at least $100 million,

within 42 months of the date of issue of the Class B Performance Shares; and



The Company will also reimburse the Vendors for approximately $80,000 of expenditure incurred on the Projects to date.

Confused? So am I.

Anyway, the market seems to likes the deal. PRL is up a whopping 284.6% to 10c so far today. A great result for shareholders after years in the doldrums.

With such a chequered history, can this company finally come good?


----------



## lucifuge1968 (17 February 2021)

Wise Owl report


----------



## lucifuge1968 (17 February 2021)

Next Investors report


----------



## System (18 February 2021)

PRL’s Zero Carbon Hydrogen™ could have a truly global impact


----------



## Dark1975 (18 February 2021)

Just be wary about small caps atm, reddit /asx bets pumped and dumped PRL, the other day  and 
CRO and FFG to name a few,


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> Just be wary about small caps atm, reddit /asx bets pumped and dumped PRL, the other day  and
> CRO and FFG to name a few,




Was that actually nearly $40 million in turn over today on this little battler (I had to look 4 times!!)  

Its a Market gone mad!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> Just be wary about small caps atm, reddit /asx bets pumped and dumped PRL, the other day  and
> CRO and FFG to name a few,



this sort of crap has been around for yonks. You don't have to engage.


----------



## Dark1975 (18 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> this sort of crap has been around for yonks. You don't have to engage.



"This  sort of crap has been around for yonks?
Lol , I don't think at this high level . The reddit site has doubled this month alone to 55k members,


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> "This  sort of crap has been around for yonks?
> Lol , I don't think at this high level . The reddit site has doubled this month alone to 55k members,



True..   just another ringing of the '_top of market frenzy_' bell.  Reddit = bellhop?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 February 2021)

and ,,,,.........,,,,...  there would have to be another name change / board shuffle / (another) cap raise soon??






__





						PRL’s Zero Carbon Hydrogen™ could have a truly global impact – Aussie Stock Forums Articles
					






					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 March 2021)

HyEnergy ZERO CARBON HYDROGEN™ Project Feasibility Studies Data Collection to Commence 

Highlights: 
• Secured Fulcrum3D SODAR (Sonic Detection and Ranging) weather monitoring station - to be deployed to site for data collection required to support feasibility studies 
• Fulcrum3D’s flagship Sodar wind monitoring system is one of only five remote sensing instruments globally considered to provide bankable wind data by leading independent consultants such as DNV-GL 

_sleep well; decarbonised post industrial nirvana achieved already!!_


----------



## frugal.rock (11 March 2021)

Things will get ugly if it wants to fill the gap....
Considered an entry on Friday, but am being a little more frugal ATM.


----------



## Sean K (22 March 2021)

One innocuous ann in Feb, that I can see, about a lame sounding study and pachung! Huh?


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2021)

This was 2c about a month ago. Perhaps Twiggy is putting some of his gazillions into it. The hydrogen thingy is just pure speculation isn't it?


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2021)

So, this Green Hydrogen scam might actually be a thing?


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2021)

OK, so there must be something to this scam I think. But I don't get it. A green Hydro plant in the Gascoyne? WTF is that energy going to get anywhere? 5G?

I think I'm going to just take any ASX listed company with 'hydrogen' in its project title and roll the dice.


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

Province Resources Ltd primarily focuses on the exploration and development of mineral deposits. It has interest in the Skåne Vanadium project that comprises of 11 granted licenses covering an area of approximately 220 km2 located in southern Sweden. The company also holds 100% interests in the Pascalle Gold Project located in the Paterson Province; and Gnama Nickel Project located in Fraser Range. The company was formerly known as ScandiVanadium Ltd and changed its name to Province Resources Ltd in November 2020. Province Resources Ltd was incorporated in 1993 and is based in North Perth, Australia.
 PRL has sufficient cash runway for more than a year based on its current free cash flow. Volatile...


----------



## lucifuge1968 (6 July 2021)

Whoa, Twiggy Forrest has just bought up HUGE volumes ( ~31,000 sqkm) of land surrounding the PRL land holdings. Something going on!


----------



## frugal.rock (7 July 2021)

G'day @lucifuge1968 
Just wondering where you found that info?
Can't find it anywhere?
Cheers


----------



## lucifuge1968 (7 July 2021)

Land grab


----------



## aus_trader (14 July 2021)

Our latest pick in the Speculative Stock Portfolio PRL could be in the right area of investing at this point in time and not just a pie in the sky hopeful.

There is significant money flowing into this type of projects and I happen to come across a couple of articles that was just published:





World's biggest green energy hub proposed for south coast of WA​The 15,000 square kilometre renewable energy hub planned for the south coast of Western Australia could produce up to 50 gigawatts of power.



www.abc.net.au






Green Energy: ‘World’s biggest’ $100 billion green hydrogen project proposed for WA


----------



## aus_trader (8 August 2021)

Interesting article with use of hydrogen in homes in the UK...










Village becomes first in UK to burn HYDROGEN in boilers and hobs​Some 650 homes in Winlaton, near Newcastle-upon-Tyne, have been using hydrogen to power their boilers, cookers, hobs and fires.The trial is being run by Northern Gas Networks (NGN)



www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## aus_trader (10 August 2021)

PRL is joining hands in developing partnerships with other asx listed firms like Global Energy Ventures Ltd (GEV) with the announcement of MOU:


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> PRL is joining hands in developing partnerships with other asx listed firms like Global Energy Ventures Ltd (GEV) with the announcement of MOU:




Been following both GEV and PRL closely since getting back on the horse. Interesting how they've married up here. This green hydro thing might be a thing.


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2021)

One of those things hunting hydrogen and hoping it works. Looks like it's brewing for a jump to me. Not sure why it would except - hydrogen.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 December 2021)

I feel the Wind is about to turn on PRL
The chart shows she may have consolidated for much too long
I have selected PRL (Green energy) to fly high into the 2022 competition
Bon Voyage to All and Stay Well


----------



## JohnDe (8 July 2022)

The SP has been going up nicely for the past few days, and even early today. Until this - 

ASX PRICE AND VOLUME QUERY 





​​


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 July 2022)

JohnDe said:


> The SP has been going up nicely for the past few days, and even early today. Until this -
> 
> ASX PRICE AND VOLUME QUERY
> 
> ...






JohnDe said:


> The SP has been going up nicely for the past few days, and even early today. Until this -
> 
> ASX PRICE AND VOLUME QUERY
> 
> ...



Did you study my chart of PRL on my last post  " Storm at Sea" (Before the rise this week)
I was BRILLIANT
The BUY signal was seen in the charts by most Technical Analysts
Maybe the INSIDERS should be a lot more careful in the future


----------



## JohnDe (8 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Did you study my chart of PRL on my last post  " Storm at Sea" (Before the rise this week)
> I was BRILLIANT
> The BUY signal was seen in the charts by most Technical Analysts
> Maybe the INSIDERS should be a lot more careful in the future
> ...




Yes, I did notice that 😎


----------



## JohnDe (4 August 2022)

Another jump in the SP today, on top of yesterdays. What is the cause?

Up $0.020 (17.39%)


----------



## Sean K (4 August 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Another jump in the SP today, on top of yesterdays. What is the cause?
> 
> Up $0.020 (17.39%)




Interesting. I don't think there's any drill results due for anything. Maybe someone buying in ahead of the hydrogen project?


----------



## Sean K (4 August 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Another jump in the SP today, on top of yesterdays. What is the cause?
> 
> Up $0.020 (17.39%)




Pretty unusual volume the past few weeks too. Somethings up. Surprised no please explain.


----------



## JohnDe (4 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> Pretty unusual volume the past few weeks too. Somethings up. Surprised no please explain.
> 
> View attachment 144930




Yes. I've done some reading over the past few days but can't find anything of significance to explain this up.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (25 August 2022)

Serious movements in the PRL space of late. The attached expresses it well

https://nextinvestors.com/articles/prl-and-total-eren-announce-key-binding-terms/


----------

